# Wholesale blanks in Minnesota



## HazzCoDaisy (May 18, 2010)

I know there is a large blank clothing supplier somewhere in the Twin Cities area but for the life of me I can't remember the name of it.

Ive tried searching and am coming up dry. Does anyone know the company I'm trying to find?


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi KarenLynn, River's End Trading Company is in Medina http://riversendtrading.com They're great to work with!


----------



## HazzCoDaisy (May 18, 2010)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! That's exactly it.


----------

